# Does Estes' Ultra Reef Marine Sand buffer Ph?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

So does anyone know if it does?

I'm trying to find a cheap white sand to use in a scape


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Cheap white sand = pool filter sand which you can get in almost any hardware store or pool supply place.

If the sand is made of aragonite or contains aragonite as many marine substrates do, it will help buffer.

Charlie


----------

